# I need help! So frustrated!!!!



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

So, many of you know we lost Token only 12 days after having him. Well.... The necropsy showed death by a massive amount of cocci.

Well, the breeder is willing to replace him with a kid from next season.

The breeder has a doe that I love. She was for sale when I bought token but I was so excited about him I forgot about the doe.

The does name is caprice and she is registered Nubian. The breeder was asking $350 for her but said she would take $150 because of token passing away. We paid $250 for token.

What we are talking about is leaving caprice at the breeders place and one of her friends is going to breed her to her full blood mini Nubian buck. $50 for the stud fee plus I pay for caprices fecal (done yesterday)


So the breeder is asking $150 for caprice, $50 stud fee to her friend, and the a % of the price that the kids sell for. (We haven't settled on a percentage)

Now, here is my questions. Should I, agree in a % of the kids or should I pay more now? I am so lost and so confused. I can post bloodlines and pictures if everyone wants. All in all I will be in this deal for $700 and then would have to give a % of the kids price.

I need a buck point blank. So if caprice threw a buck I would retain him and then possibly a doe. So would have to pay the breeder her % because I retained them???


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Nut Farm Nubians Caprice 2/23/11
Sire: Arabella Salty Jack
Dam: Nut Farm Nubians BB Praliene




















Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm confused how will you be in this deal $700? I must a missed something.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would never pay a%fee. You are already paying the $50.00 for breeding.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The breeder is wanting to sell her as a "bred" so technically she would cost more but I am paying for the stud.

However caprice would stay at the breeders property till she is bred. So the breeder is the one accommodating the stud and caprice while she is being bred


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I will break it down in just a minute nubian fan..


I think I should be able to pay a housing or boarding fee while her breeding takes place but no a % on the kids. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Token $250 gas to pick him up $50 fecal $25
Necropsy $85 gas to get to the lab $70
Caprice $150 stud fee $50 gas to go pick her up $50 fecal $25 

And then I have had to treat the goats token was pastured with for cocci. 



Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't like the idea of paying a % on the kids and I don't like that she was asking $350 for her and you paid $250 for him yet she is still asking you $150 for her. If she is truly refunding you your purchase price seems like the does price should be $100


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know. I guess she is unwilling to just refund your money?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would not pay a % for kids ...if she wants to sell her bred, then have her state that price...and decide if you want to afford that...to pay both a bred doe fee and stud fee does not make sense...you either pay the stuf fee...which is reasonable...or pay for a bred doe...not both...sounds like to me she is trying to get more then she should...
If you Pay for her unbred, and then pay the $50 for stud...and she is still at the breeders place..then yes, a small boarding fee is fair...



EDIT...I think she is trying to take you for a ride...either she doesnt want you to have her doe..or doesnt want to refund you money OR both....If it were me I might just ask for my refund and find my goats some where else..


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

"If" she kids twins and I sell both I might break even. If she throws a buck I will retain him to breed to my other does. I may or may not retain any doelings. But I would have to have at least 2 kids to sell in order to break even and still have a nice doe. 

The seller is wanting to sell her as a bred doe but that to me is not fair because I am paying the breeding fees. If it wasn't for me paying the stud fee then she wouldn't be bred. 

I can constitute paying a board fee so that she is bred their but I don't think her owner should have any say so in caprices kids. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Exactly....if she wants to sell her bred...then dont pay the stud fee...if she wants $350 for her bred..you paid $250 for the little guy..then you pay her $100 ...not strings attached...you are already out all that money for vets, fecals, neocropsy ect...so she is the one ahead...if she cant go for that..then move on...there are plenty of great breeders out there...it just sounds like she is trying NOT to do business with you??


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The breeder says she wants to be fair about token passing away so she took $200 off caprices price. 

I didn't want to wait for next kidding season because I will be out of my money for a while and what happens if she doesn't have anything I like??? Just take whatever and call it even? 

I understand she is being cooperative and trying to make this right with token but I feel like I'm getting screwed now. IDK.

I told my husband I was going to see what you all say and see if there was something I wasn't thinking of or some way to work this out.

Caprice is a smaller Nubian so she would work out great here and she is super friendly. I just wanted to breed her there because I have nothing to breed her to here. Well, a boer but I don't want to do that. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Can anybody give me an idea what a recent board fee for a month is???


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Decent not recent


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't either. She just seems shady and fishy to me. If I were in your shoes I would try to get her to do a refund. Or ask for lower purchase price on the doe and take her home and breed her to a buck of your choice somewhere else.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok so she wants to be fair....you paid $250 for Token...why is she only paying you $200 back? IF she is taking responsability for his condition then she should pay the $250 plus all your fees you paid for his care and neocrospy...follow your gut..it just sounds like she is taking you for a ride here...In the very lease...she gives you the doe bred for $350 and you pay her $100+ Tokens refund..THATS FAIR...You pay her a fair boarding fee while the breeding takes place....OR she sells you the doe unbred for $250-$300 and you pay the stud service and a FAIR boardig fee while she gets bred...but frankly..I would not trust for that breeding to actually be done if I was not there to get a visual...THEN is the service guareteed? if she didnt take...will they reservice?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My breeder charged me $35 to breed to her buck and that included board for as long as it took for her to come into heat and be bred. She would have done a driveway breeding for $25. This was a registered nubian buck with good lines not awesome lines but definitely good lines. So basically $10 for boarding. And she ended up being there about 10 days


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't find a buck. That is my problem. The buck caprice would be bred too IMO is worth more than the $50 stud fee. 

Mini bucks in my area are UGLY and I don't like them. That's why as soon as I seen tokens picture I sent a deposit. Because she has what I want. 

I honestly think she is almost as confused about what to do as me. 

I just got a message from her and she said that $150 for caprice and $50 for the stud fee plus a small boarding fee would work out. I'm waiting on her to get back with me on what happens if caprice doesn't take.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

NOW thats a bit more fair!!!, that will be $400 for the doe + stud so a total of $450 bucks...hopefully she just needed time to think it through, hear your point of view.......I agree with Leslie onthe boarding fee..


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I would do that deal just not the % part:/ 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I was thinking $50 boarding fee because not only would she be housing the doe I bought but also her friends buck. Everyone is on a dry lot their so hay and grain.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so a total of $500...sounds like you have a fair idea of what you are willing to do and if she agrees and you both are happy..then that is all you can ask for!! :applaud:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Alrighty!!! We are settled!!! No % in the kids.

$150 for caprice
$50 for stud fee
$50 for the board on caprice and the stud
And $15 for a fecal to ran two days before we pick her up.


I do not think this breeder is out to get anyone at all. She is just learning the "route" so to speak and so am I so we both have ideas but not sure what was right or wrong and what is best for the both of us. I don't want her to feel like she is "loosing" in the situation but I don't want to feel like I am either. 

Caprice is a really nice doe. The buck (I will see if I can save his picture) is just a really nice looking guy and has the bloodlines to back it up. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Forget that! Id ask for a full refund on the one you lost and take my chances with a different breeder. Or only pay the difference on the doe. Minus any testing you've done which would make her almost free. Nevermind the studding service. Plenty of other breeders. You should be able to pick your sire and not take just whatever they have. If their sire is the best you can find so be it but just pay the stud fee. NO PERCENTAGE ON KIDS! That's just my two cents. Good luck!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good deal Samantha....Im glad you were able to come up with a fairy plan for both of you!!!  

We sure can jump to conclutions... glad we were wrong about it!!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Well when you buy any animal, not just a goat w/o a health guarantee then if something does happen you are kind of up crap creek. She didn't have to offer a replacement kid or take anything off the doe I wanted either. 

She does have some nice looking goats. Some of the best I have seen around here. I her place is extremely clean and very well kept.

Token was a triplet and much smaller than his brothers to start out with. This was the first episode of cocci that the breeder has dealt with in 5 years of breeding. Yes, she did panic.

The breeder has several bucks herself however a good friend of Hers has purebred mini Nubians. Which to me is just awesome. They showed me 5 of her bucks as well that I could choose from. I picked heartbreak kidz mr mojo risin. (I think I spelled all that weird stuff right). So it's not like I didn't have an option at which stud I wanted. If I would have picked one of The breeders it would have been cheaper but the only proven buck she has that I like is tokens sire which just so happens to be caprices son.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

It's not like I was stuck and I am not being forced to do something I don't want I just wasn't sure what was or wasn't fair. My husband is kind if sore on the subject because he loved token. He was head over heals for him and that's not typical for my husband. I'm hoping caprice will throw us a buck and my husband can have that back.

Bucks seem to be sweeter than does. Our boer buck is a big ham where as the nannies only like you because you have food.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey Happybleats I have a thread started under health and wellness about blood in Santana's urine. I would love your input


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I m glad its working out for you....sounds like you made some good choices...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

To me that just sounds like a lot of money  but you are right....if you don't have something in writing saying you get a refund she could totally laugh at you and send you on your way. I myself would try to get a cash refund but it's totally your choice and if you are willing to spend that on this doe then that's the only thing that matters 
As for paying a % on kids no way ever!!! I know you got that all squared away and that's good because I see nothing but issues with that deal. No matter if you have the doe being bred or have the buck to breed someone else's goat there is way to many issues that can come up with a deal like that


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Well here is one of my big issues.

I won't to be done with the deal.....

I wanted caprice as soon as I saw her and then the breeder said she was thinking of possibly selling her because she was the only full Nubian she had left. 

Well I was there to pick up token and I was so excited about him I forgot to ask more about caprice. (That and hubby wasn't thrilled about getting token to begin with)

But anyway, I want the doe caprice. I was going to ask about buying her anyway. Then all this happened with token and she said she would replace him with a kid from next breeding season. Well, I didn't want to be tied up waiting around for her does to kid and not knowing what I am going to get or even if I would like any of them. So I figured I would bring up caprice.

Yes, it is a lot of money to be tied into one goat. I do also understand only giving me a $200 credit from token to go towards caprice because the $50 deposit I made was unrefundable. So I think $200 off caprice is fair.

By me paying the stud fee and boarding fee I will actually be getting off cheaper than if I bought her and bred her to another buck. That would be assuming I could find another decent buck that I like. So, in a way I have secured a way to breed her for this season. I don't have to worry about finding a buck and taking her too them and I don't have to worry about buying another buck and housing them. 

My F1 girls are not ready to be bred. I wasn't planning on breeding them with token till late 2015. So overall it will actually save me money and I will have a good milking doe. 

So I guess to me the extra money seems to be worth it. 

I have a lot going on at the end I October and early November with boers kidding. I wanted to get everything planned out sooner than later so that my mind will be where it needs to be.

And then if she throws me a buckling I have something I can breed my F1s to.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no if your good with it then I am more then happy for you  I just hate to see anyone get took advantage of but it seems like you thought this all threw and are good with it. She is a very beautiful doe and a big congrats is in order so congrats!!!! And I'll cross my fingers for blue in 5 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

It took a lot of thought and numbers to figure out if it would be worth it. It might take me a year to get my money back but I will at least have one milker for the family. I'm getting tired of waiting for milk lol


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------

